# Mid jan.



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

I've heard the drastic change that's suppost to happen, but I'll believe it when I see it. Hope we haven't got our hopes up for nothing!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm trying not to either. Very hard though. Got a liitle taste first of Dec but not enough.


----------

